# My new johnboat



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome aboard!
That'll get you shallow for sure.
You planning on customizing?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice! But tell us more; where ya from, what do you fish for & where are the fish pics?


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## trentf (May 6, 2009)

Sweet sled...congrats!


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Sweet! I've never seen a new MirroCraft before. Looks like it has a depth/fishfinder and maybe a bilge pump or livewell. More info!!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

to be honest i have always been a little partial to the aluminum boats because of the areas i fish and my style of fishing. thats a sweet looking rig and i'm sure your gonna have it totally pimped out in no time  welcome to the forum and congrats on your new machine  i'll have a vodka tonic please w/ a twist of lime


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi guys. I am from St. Augustine and fish the intra coastal creeks between Vilano bridge and jacksonville. I have already done some tweeking. Bobs machine shop aluminum stabilizer. (took the bump out of the ride) Rod holders, Stickit pole, depthfinder, added cleats, nice highback seats. I will be out tomorrow getting it wet. I still have less that $4,750 in the boat, motor and trailer. The engine had less than 10 hours on it. I did some research on the hull Mirrocraft is made in Wisconsin seems to be a respected company that has been around for years. This is the first one I have ever seen. This is my first aluminum kinda loud in the water but I am not concerned with the oysters any more and thats where the fish are. Toadfish out!


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

nice ride...like the setup and that yammy 25HP should take good care of you!


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

The first boat I ever customized was an old vee-hull MirroCraft that a buddy had in high school. I helped him paint it and put carpeted decks inside. What a fun project! It looked awesome when we were done, and would haul with an old 25 Evinrude on it. The thing caught a lot of fish.


----------

